# Quick and easy Beeswax Lip Balm



## KPeacock

thanks for posting this. i like quick tip videos on beekeeping.


----------



## clinch

No problem! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Obie

That's pretty cool!

I never knew that lip balm could be that easy. 

My mind is over flowing with ideas now.. 

Thanks!


----------



## rtoney

I do 8oz olive oil, 4oz beeswax, forget the peppermint, put them in 3 gram cosmetic beauty sample jars and they sell all day at the market for 1.50.


----------



## TheGeneralsBees

Fun video Chris. Thanks for that.


----------



## clinch

Glad you liked it! I'm a bit behind on videos lately, but I have a lot of footage from this summer that I need to post soon. Cheers!


----------



## thebalvenie

love the lip balm video!

thanks for posting and sharing!


----------



## clangs92

This is great! Never knew it was so easy!


----------



## tjbj

:thumbsup:


----------



## honeypot

I will be showing my wife this she loves all natural products for her skin etc !!! Thanks for sharing the recipe


----------



## toekneepea

Thanks for the video.

Hey, where'd you get that sweatshirt?

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------

